
Aging, mediocre programmer seeks wise fellow programmers/technical folks - dennis_jeeves
Very soon ageism will catch up with me and I&#x27;ll be unemployed. ( I&#x27;m 42). I&#x27;m smart enough to do most business related software development but mediocre enough that I won&#x27;t be hired by the likes of Google.<p>As they say, most technical work or any work that requires deep focused thinking is generally a race to the bottom. I see great potential if programmers&#x2F;technical&#x2F;above average minded people are willing to put aside their overly individualist and reclusive tendencies, and start realistically co-operating. I&#x27;ll like to get in touch with fellow techies who have realized this. And want to hash out ideas for any mutual co-operation. I have nothing concrete in mind yet, but I can be reasonably sure that I&#x27;m not looking for software related ideas.<p>A starting point could be some online forum where ideas&#x2F;views can be exchanged. It must me emphasized that this post is not a solicitation for money.
======
w_t_payne
If the way that we do software development requires exceptional talent, then
I'd say that our process is broken. I'm very interested in creating methods
and approaches to software development that provide increased levels of
support to the individual engineer; as well as increased levels of assurance
and predictability for the end customer. As I see it, this mostly involves the
integration of existing tools and technologies.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
> I'm very interested in creating methods and approaches to software
> development that provide increased levels of support to the individual
> engineer; as well as increased levels of assurance and predictability for
> the end customer.

Don't even try, is my recommendation. The reason being that there are way to
may mediocre programmers ( way more mediocre than me) out there. Any
process/methodology which is supposed to increase reliability/productivity
etc. will either be ignored or will be elevated to the level of hype where the
essence of the new process is lost. For example the 'agile' method.

Obligatory question - how long have you been in the industry? And how how have
you been on planet earth?

------
brudgers
Adding contact information to your profile might prove useful.

Good luck.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
I thought that the email on the profile information was visible to everybody.
Anyway I added to my profile write up. Thanks for bringing it to my notice.

